# recommendations please



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

I recently purchased a 1970 Judge. It has the wrong wheels on it and I would like to improve the looks. My big issue with all the cars of this era is that the tire/wheel does NOT fill out the wheel well appropriately. I was thinking of going with a G70-14 and would like a recommendation on wheel width and offset. I am also considering going with a 15" wheel, but what size tire would you suggest, and again, what offset? In either case, they will be rally II wheels to maintain the "original look", and what brand of tire do you recommend (for this same reason)?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My opinion only --- I'm not a big fan of the huge wheel look, personally. I went with 15" reproduction Rallye II's on my 69 GTO instead of the stock 14's. They aren't noticeably different. As far as tire size and offset, be aware that these cars can vary a lot from one to another because of factory tolerances (or the lack thereof), and also prior collision damage that may have occurred in the car's history. If you want to push the envelope as far as fit, then the only way to be sure is to measure your specific car (all 4 wheel openings), using a tool ---- such as the one called "Percy's Wheelrite" (google it).

Bear


----------

